# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  We are the champions - Campagne contre l'abandon 2019 - 30 millions d'amis

## phacélie



----------


## mamandeuna

Je la trouve moins réussie que les autres campagnes. Par contre, c'est bien qu'on montre qu'il y a d'autres animaux que les chiens abandonnés.

----------


## phacélie

> c'est bien qu'on montre qu'il y a d'autres animaux que les chiens abandonnés.


Je suis du même avis  ::

----------


## France34

Etant donné que la France a le plus grand nombre d'animaux de compagnie , le fait qu'elle soit la championne des abandons est tout relatif mais un seul abandon est déjà condamnable !

----------

